# RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV



## hansgd (19. Mai 2010)

*RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Hallo,

ich beabsichtige ein System bestehend aus AMD Phenom II X6 1090T und ASUS Crosshair IV Formula mit einer ATI 5870 zu bauen. Meine grösste Frage ist welches RAM Kit dazu am besten passt.
Ich tendiere zu Corsair XMS3 TR36G1600C7 -- das Kit welches im RAM Test in der PCGH 4/10 getestet wurde - das war jedoch ein CL7 Kit mit 6GByte - also eher eine INTEL Version. Kann man das auch auf AMD Systemen verwenden oder ergibt sich daraus ein Nachteil?

Ich bin mit Corsair Speicher immer gut gefahren. Das 8Gbyte Corsair Kit für AMD (CMD8GX3M4A1600C8) hat auf geizhals nicht die ungeteilte Begeisterung der Nutzer bekommen, was zunächst mal nix heisst.


----------



## Hektor123 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Wie in deinem anderen Thread schon erwähnt, hilft dir das vllt weiter:
Unterschied von Speicheriegeln von AMD zu Intel - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall dazu raten, ein für den Phenom II ausgelegtes kit zu wählen:
Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory

Wir haben hier auch ein Phenom II 8GB Kit im Angebot - da AMD bei Vollbestückung nur 1333MHz unterstützt (offiziell) ist dies dementsprechend ein 8GB 1333C7 Kit (mit grünen Kühlrippen):
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (CMD8GX3M4A1333C7) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Pass aber auf...

Du musst den CPU-Kühler evtl. anders montieren, weil der RAM mit Heatspreader einfach zu groß ist....


----------



## Hektor123 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Jawohl, die Erfahrung habe ich grad auch gemacht. Deswegen muss ich leider meine Domis wieder abgeben. Hätte sie eigentlich gerne behalten, aber ohne Aussicht auf Vollbestückung wirds leider nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Bau halt den CPU-Kühler senkrecht ein....


----------



## Hektor123 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht. Da kauf ich mir lieber flache Rams als meinen ganzen Luftstrom zu zerstören. Gibt ja genug Alternativen. 
Kann auch sein, dass es am MSI Board liegt, ich find den Sockel sehr nah an den Ram-Slots.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Das ist er auch...

Daran mecker ich schon die ganze Zeit rum... 

Ich wart ja nur bis das ASUS-Forum hier Online geht. Würd mich mal interessieren was die so dazu zu sagen haben. Bzw. die Board-Layouter..... 

Alternative wäre die Corsair H50...


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Awa, Luftkühlung reicht dicke.


----------



## Hektor123 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Nene, ich bleib bei Luftkühlung, meine "wakü"-zeit ist vorbei. Außerdem sind sie ja schon bestellt.
Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich
Hoffentlich enttäuschen die mich nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Zudem kann man, falls nötig, die Kühlfinnen der Dominator Module auch leicht abnehmen - ohne die Garantie zu verlieren


----------



## Hektor123 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Schon ausprobiert, war trotzdem noch ein Zentimeter zu hoch. Ich seh das Problem auch eher bei den Boardherstellern als an euch. Ich hatte vorher Arctic Cooling Heatspreader, die ja noch höher sind. Beim P5Q-Pro hat das problemlos geklappt. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

@ Bluebeard


Habt ihr eigentlich etwas Einfluss auf die Boardhersteller? Bzw. steht ihr mit denen in Kontakt?

Wenn ja, könntet ihr den Punkt mit der RAM-Höhe ja mal erwähnen....  

Denn der Abstand zwischen RAM-Slot und AM3-Sockel ist wiklich sehr klein....


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Wir stehen selbstverständlich mit allen namhaften Mainboard-Herstellern in Kontakt - auf das Board-Layout haben wir allerdings keinen Einfluss. Vermutlich hatt der geringe Abstand hier auch seinen Sinn - ich Tippe auf die länge der Signalleitungen - je kürzer der Abstand, desto besser das Signal. 

Wie gesagt lassen sich die Kühlfinnen der Dominator Module bei Bedarf auch abnehmen - ohne garantieverlust. Sie sind dann nur wenig höher als herkömmliche Module (man darf nicht vergessen, dass wir aufgrund des patentierten DHX+ 2-Wege Kühlsystemes auch ein etwas höheres PCB verwenden um die Wärme hier auch besser abzuleiten.

Last but not least bieten wir ja auch noch eine Menge XMS module an - ohne die DHX+ Technologie - mit standard heatspreader.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Mhm, das mit den Heatspreadern ist wirklich ja ne gute Sache...

Ich werd bei ASUS mal nachfragen was der Grund für den geringen Abstand ist...

Zu den XMS-Modulen: Ist der Temperaturunterschied hier sehr hoch?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Hat sehr stark was mit den Timings oft zu tun, die werden gerade im Subtiming bemerkbar, die Signalstärke ist hier deutlich wichtiger geworden als zu damaligen Zeiten, da der Controller in der CPU sitzt, der Sockel der X58/P55 ist ja auch zunehmend näher an die Rams gewandert als die frühere 775 Generation die noch keinen internen Ramcontroller in der CPU hatte. OK man muss hier beim X58 noch den Fall der 2 zusätzlichen Rambänke berücksichtigen, aber hier ist schon eine eigene Physik vorhanden die dies recht gut erklärt. Das ist auch einer der Unterschiede weshalb es AMD und INTEL optimierte Speicherkits gibt (abweichende Subtimings) die vom Controller bestimmt werden.


----------



## Low (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Kann man den ein Mainboard vom Layout so entwickeln das man die Rams sogar Horizontal zur Platine einbaut  ?


----------



## labernet (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

zurück auf die ram frage (und auch eine frage von mir): welche module für das board + cpu unterstützen das BEMP von euch? die dominators sind zwar schön und gut, aber grün ist nicht meine sache


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Ein Blick auf die Homepage gefällig?

Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Man kann doch auch die Kühlrippen seperat kaufen oder?


----------



## labernet (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

ich hab keine ahnung, deshalb hab ich nachgefragt und dass die ganzen speicher für AMD Phenom II prozessoren optimiert sind hab ich überlesen, sorry.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Man kann durchaus Kühlrippen extra kaufen - allerdings nur die überlangen Versionen:

https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=1000790

https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=995817


----------



## hansgd (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Zurück zur RAM Frage - was wäre mit folgendem Kit - will versuchen die CPU auf 4Ghz zu übertakten - damit wäre ich wahrscheinlich eher auf der richtigen Seite? 
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD8GX3M4A1600C8)



Als Kühler habe ich übrigens das Sycthe PCGH Kit vorgesehen - passt das alles auf dem Crosshair Formula IV zusammen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Im Prinzip alles was Du hier findest ist für AMD vorgesehen 

Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory

mit 1600 Mhz DDR3, stehen 4GHz CPU Takt natürlich nichts im wege (Speicherseitig)


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Kurze Frage...

Mit welchem Corsair-Ram (keine Dominatoren!!!) ist denn eine Vollbestückung des IV Formula in Verbindung mit einem 1090T BE problemlos möglich?

Hab gehört einige Kits sollen da Probleme machen....
Die Memory-Seite von euch kenn ich ja schon. Aber evtl. habt ihr ja Praxistests gemacht


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Alle Module auf unserer Homepage wurden und werden auch immer auf aktuellen Boards getestet. Für Vollbetückung (8GB) haben wir hier allerdings aktuell nur die CMX8GX3M4B1333C9 im Angebot (als nicht Dominator Lösung). Ich gehe aber zudem davon aus, dass hier auch in kürze noch schnelelre Kits hinzugefügt werden. Generell geben wir zudem immer die Empfehlung, 8GB Kits zu verbauen an Stelle von 2x4GB Kits.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Danke dir... 

Bin gerade am Stöbern bei Hoh.de... Dort werd ich wohl bestellen... 

Die hier werden wohl nicht gehen oder?

Corsair XMS3 KIT 8GB PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 LV | hoh.de

Corsair KIT 4GB PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL8 XMS3 Clas | hoh.de


Hoh.de ist komischerweise sehr schwach bestückt, was DDR3-1333 von Corsair angeht...

Hardware Arbeitsspeicher Desktop DDR3 DDR3-1333 Hersteller Corsair | hoh.de


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Die passen


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Gut, dann Danke ich dir recht herzlich für die Zeit und Hilfe


----------



## DaMikexXxn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Hallo  !!

Das ist der Erste Forumeintrag meines Lebens 

Wenigstens habe ich mir das Beste Forum dafür Ausgesucht 
ALSO...
Ich baue mir einen Neuen Gaming PC Zusammen ! Das System besteht bis jetzt aus Folgenden Komponenten:

ASUS R.O.G Crosshair IV Formula
NZXT Phantom (Big Tower)
AMD Phenom 2 x6 1090BE
6 Gehäuse Lüfter (200mm+140mm)
Corsair H70 Wasser Kühlung für CPU 
600 Watt Modulares Netzteil von CoolerMaster

Ich Habe Folgende Frage(n) !!

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen mein Mainboard Gebrauchsanweisungs !BUCH!
durchgelesen und bin dabei auf Folgende Sache gestoßen Bezüglich MEMORY also RAM...
**Refer to ASUSTeK Computer for the Memory QVL (Qualified Ventors List)

Dann sah ich mir dort die Liste der Unterstützten Ram und deren Spezifikationen an und bin auf die DIMM 8 GB DDR3-2000 Quad-Kit (GE38GB2000C9QC, EVO ONE) von Geil gestoßen .

Genauer LINK -->

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/C4F_Memory_QVLwith6coreCPU.pdf

Von unten Raufgezählt in der 7.Spalte Geil Code beginnend mit GE38


Ich denk mir 2000Mhz ??und dann auch noch die Volle Belegung aller Ram-Bänke auf meinem Mainboard ?
Auf der ASUS seite steht genau zu meinem Mainboard -->

Dual-Channel DDR3 2000(O.C.)-Unterstützung
Das Mainboard unterstützt die DDR3-Speicher-Technologie, die Datenübertragungsraten von 2000(O.C.) MHz ermöglicht. Dadurch werden die Bandbreitenanforderungen für modernste Betriebssysteme sowie 3D-Grafik-, Multimedia- und Internetanwendungen erfüllt. Aufgrund von Spitzenbandbreiten von bis zu 25,6 GB/s gehören Engpässe somit der Vergangenheit an. Zudem benötigt die DDR3-Technologie nur 1.5 V, im Gegensatz zu 1.8 V Versorgungsspannung, die bei DDR2-Speichermodulen benötigt werden. Dadurch verringert sich sowohl der Stromverbrauch als auch die Wärmeentwicklung.
*Die DDR3 2000 (O.C.)-Technologie wird lediglich von AM3-Prozessoren unterstützt. .

ALso Läuft das jetzt oder Nicht ??

Ich Bitte um Nachsicht und Verbesserungsvorschläge für meinen 1en Beitrag !!
Zu lang zu Kurz ??
Ungenau oder gar Richtig 

Zu diesem Forum zählen die wohl Fähigsten Nerds deshalb und Danke für jede Antwort !!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: RAM für AMD Phenom II X6 auf Crosshair Formula IV*

Die Frage ob es läuft sollte dann dem Geil Support gestellt werden, wir können nur für Corsair Produkte eine verbindliche Aussage treffen


----------

